# Paintball/pellet gun Co2 ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if the Co2 in a paintball gun or pellet gun is the same as the Co2 used for aquariums ? i would figure Co2 is Co2 but you never know.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval CO2 88 uses 88 gram pellet gun canisters, and there are rigs for paintball co2 tanks available online. So, yes it should be ordinary CO2.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO the canisters would be too small, & getting them refilled all the time would be a pain.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the info. i got a fluval 20 and the co2 canister looks just like a pellet gun canister, & the pellet gun ones are much much cheaper


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If it's for a 20 it should work.
I was thinking a bigger tank.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

ya i actually got it in my 55g and i seen a good improvement when i added it but i know it's not enough, i will get a real system soon, and then i am going to put the fluval 20 into my 20g


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah that's definitely too small for your tank size. It'd be much better suited for a 20g or less tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

88 g cannisters are definately too small, but a 24 oz paintball cannisters should last a decent amount of time. The draw back is more refills, but the advantage is more locations to refill and its much more compact set up vs full out pressurized rigs


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Where can you get the paintball canisters?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

badlands paintball in new west is a good place for gear like that


----------

